# Schleese Link ii- cheaper version?



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Not much here for specifics, but make sure you are looking for used saddles along with your new ones! If you limit yourself to just new saddles, you will get ripped off. You can get a barely used saddle for a lot less than a new saddle, and the price difference will be more than you think. I don't know Dressage saddles, but I know that I was able to find some nice Antares, CWD's, Pessoa's, etc. for around 2k compared to their origional 4k just because they had a little wear.


----------

